
An Extraordinary Thing Happened at Jordan Peterson’s Indianapolis Performance - mpweiher
https://www.chicksonright.com/2018/06/16/an-extraordinary-thing-happened-at-jordan-petersons-indianapolis-performance/
======
danabrams
You know it’s definitely not a cult when the leader gets asked to reassure the
crowd that it’s not a cult and has a well-prepared answer describing the
differences between this and a cult. In that case, definitely not a cult.

